# use only ftp to download ports



## fluca1978 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi, what is the smarter way to force the downloading of each port using only _FTP_ protcol (and therefore ftp based URLs) without having to redefine the MASTER_SITE variable each time a compilation is laucnhed?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 15, 2013)

You can use MASTER_SORT and/or MASTER_SORT_REGEX to sort the MASTER_SITES, this way you can put the ftp sites on top.

I'm not sure how to use it though ... My Make-fu is not good enough to comprehend the logic from /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk


----------

